# Across The Universe.



## ductapemyheartt (Nov 5, 2007)

okay, so has anyone else seen this movie? 
i saw it on friday and it was amazing. 
it will change your life. 


so, if you did see it, what did you think?


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 6, 2007)

I saw it and about 15 minutes into it I said 'Okay I'm buying this'. I cried; I laughed; I enjoyed. It is honestly one of the best movies I've seen this year.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

I saw it. I thought it was original and cool.


----------



## jenii (Nov 6, 2007)

I LOVE that movie. Saw it before it got a wide release, because it was out in L.A. a week early. It was amazing.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 9, 2007)

One word: BEAUTIFUL.  I bought the two-disc soundtrack too and it is soooo HOT!  I can watch that movie over and over...


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Nov 9, 2007)

i bought the soundtrack yesterday....and saw the movie for the second time today....

i am obsessed.


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn. Me and my sister want to see it. My hubby wont take me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've heard nothing but good stuff. Lucky ladies.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 9, 2007)

i'm really uninterested. I don't want to sound close-minded but I probably won't ever watch this movie. I hate the commercial too "coo coo ca choo" and the damn strawberry fields.


----------



## marreyes38 (Nov 9, 2007)

AWWW i havent seen it yet but i really want to...i think im gonna buy the soundtrack cause it sounds amazing...=]


----------



## frocher (Nov 11, 2007)

I love Julie Taymor, I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_i'm really uninterested. I don't want to sound close-minded but I probably won't ever watch this movie. I hate the commercial too "coo coo ca choo" and the damn strawberry fields._

 
^^Aw, beyond the commercials the movie ROCKS!  At least see it once!!  You'll discover why we're raving about it!!


----------

